# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  ballscrew, linear guide video clip

## nhatson

một số thông tin về chế tạo thành phần khó nhai 

mài thanh trượt



mài block linear guide



mài nút ballscrew






mài thân vít me bi

----------

Mr.L

----------


## nhatson

clip giới thiệu của hiwin

----------

Mr.L

----------


## nhatson



----------

Mr.L

----------


## nhatson



----------

Mr.L

----------


## nhatson



----------

Mr.L

----------


## nhatson



----------


## nhatson



----------

nguyencnc86

----------


## nhatson

ballscrew va linear guide đến từ TBI







b.r

----------

haianhelectric

----------

